# Is the radio reception on your X250 pants?



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Well I've posted about the problem before and several members suggested it was due to the X250 having the aerial inside the nearside door mirror and some suggested getting an alternative.

The real answer may be a lot simpler.

Yesterday I had a reversing camera and outside shower point fitted by Kurt of Kurt's Mobile Caravan Services http://www.mobilecaravanservices.biz/index.html. He did a superb job at very reasonable cost. I won't repeat all the stuff on his website about his background and experience etc, but if you need any work or servicing done and you're around NY then he's deffo worth a call (I've put him up for the MHF Company Directory).

Any way whilst chatting I mentioned the radio problem and he said he thought it might be a loose aerial lead at the rear of the head unit. Well when he removed the radio the aerial lead wasn't connected and stayed behind under the dashboard. Whether it had been completely or only partially disconnected I can't be sure.

Apparently because of lack of room under the dash Fiat now fit a clip on aerial lead connector which doesn't protrude as much as the old male type connector. Trouble is lots of head units can still only accept the male connector. So. most fitters use a special shortened male connector which clips to the aerial connection. Sounds fine - but - because the male connector is so short the clip doesn't work too well and can often slide off, giving a poor connection or none at all. Result - abysmal radio reception. The answer is - just tape the connector in place at the rear of the head unit and the aerial lead will stay in place and your radio reception will improve dramatically.

I've just tested mine by tuning in Classic FM which has always had poor reception round here, even on a good car radio. I took the van up to Brimham Rocks and the signal was crystal clear all the way until just near Brimham where it faded slightly in the 'shadow' of the hill, but came back crisp again when I turned a corner a few yards on. Infinitely better than before.

So if you have a reception problem give it a try.

Simples

SDA


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

A lot of people think that they have a mirror mounted aerial on an X250. In actual fact, unless your converter specified it in the build then it is not there. It is not a standard fitting as I found out when I got our local Fiat dealer to replace the mirror due to poor reception. He got the new mirror in and then could not fit it as there was no aerial in the old one. A lot of X250's were delivered to the converter with the standard roof aerial still in place. All that happened was that the roof aerial was removed and no aerial in its place.
Unless you fit a new aerial you will have none.
Gerry


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Unless you fit a new aerial you will have none.
> Gerry


As I understand Gerry most motorhomes start life as chassis cabs. They have no roof, just the framework of door frames and windscreen frame and the converter fits a pod over the top which can be a small space (low profile) or a large space (overcab bed). There is no point the van maker fitting an aerial on bits of van that are going to have lumps of motorhome bolted on top.

Sevel offer converters the option of 'no aerial', where they can fit their own in a place of their choosing (Autosleeper seem to opt for this), or a 'door mirror aerial' which does what it says on the box.

There is a school of thought that some converters order option 1 but overlook fitting an aerial, hence poor or no reception. If your converter does this then you really have to worry about what else has been forgotten 8O

In the case of the Adria I know there's a door mirror aerial 'cos I had to replace the indicator repeater lens that's fitted on the mirror casing. Whilst it was removed I spotted the aerial and it's cable wending it's way through the gubbins inside the casing.

SDA


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Very strange name for your trollies- X250 pants! oh well you deserting Yarkshire so you be getting used to foreign lingo down in deepest Cheshire!

My aerial just fell off at the weekend screwed it back on well boy did it was a blue job and it works alot better now - simples!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Very strange name for your trollies- X250 pants! oh well you deserting Yarkshire so you be getting used to foreign lingo down in deepest Cheshire!
> 
> My aerial just fell off at the weekend screwed it back on well boy did it was a blue job and it works alot better now - simples!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


But thine is a Renallt, they're supposed to fall off!!!! 8O :roll: :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh ohhh wash ya mouth out! Got me wing mirror done today - thank bugger god for that since February not bad going that!

Now just the back light which is constantly fogged up to go! :roll: 

We always find that radios are very temperamental - do they do a DAB one for a cab? If they do no doubt will cost arm and a leg!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I shall forego the opportunities for ribaldry that 'fogging' presents.

I think I heard a bloke on Radio 4 a few weeks ago say that DAB and car radio's don't mix and whilst it's possible, it's also technically challenging to get them to work right (where have I heard that before)?

Once again Ford seem to have got it just right with the 'big' head unit they fit in the Transit and which they fit in their cars too. With motorhomes you often seem to get whatever cheapo rubbish the dealer can cadge from bankrupt stock sales.

Swift seem to fit decent quality Blaupunkt tackle but lots of converters leave a hole for the dealer to fit something.

SDA


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tried the aerial, it was not a great fit at the socket. It is a new aerial recently fitted because reception is carp and gets really bad with the ignition on. Been reading a lot about it and have ordered a suppressor to fit on the power in to the unit, apparently dirty power can cause lots of problems. Will post results here when I fit it, Alan.


----------

